# Know your Anarchist friend or foe:



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Red (A) Communist/Socialist leaning. full of unique snowflakes and social justice warriors. also the most hypocritical and violent of the three. can often be heard quoting rules for radicals and set to replace the KKK as the Democratic party's hired thugs.

White (A) Will tolerate some government IF it's actually serving the people, I.E welfare, disability, keeping us safe, helping after disasters etc. ideally you never know it's there until you need it! Some examples are the Free men, Maybe the Waco victims, and a few militias and biker groups.

Blue (A) Patriots, TEA party Far right Republicans. ANY sized government is fine as long as it leaves them alone.Actually, do more CO_OPs and flea markets than us white (A) guys and a bit better organized.

Black (A)Just avoid these nuts. they want to return the world to primal law!
PETA, ALF, Green Peace, the Unibomber and pretty much any old school punk rocker you ever met is an example of this.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Got it. A bullet a day keeps the red A away.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I bet if a few of these little Creeps had their Heads turned into a Red Mist, the rest would run Home to their Mommy. What really Pisses me off though is that the PTB knew about these Idiots Years ago and did nothing, now we get to deal with these Thugs who are trying to destroy America.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

He invited them to the white house FFS! No such love for the white or blue.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

So anarchist classification is by color?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

From what I hear. makes sense really.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

camo2460 said:


> I bet if a few of these little Creeps had their Heads turned into a Red Mist, the rest would run Home to their Mommy. What really Pisses me off though is that the PTB knew about these Idiots Years ago and did nothing, now we get to deal with these Thugs who are trying to destroy America.


ACTUALLY, the white and blue want to return America to its constitutional roots and be left alone while doing so. we don't smash things UNLESS we have to. we're generally peaceful. BUT.......

ALL GROUPS go by this.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought anarchy was social order in the absence of government. 

So instead of being Liberal/Conservative; Traditional/Cuckservative; Red/Blue; Free Enterprise/Marxist Communists Fascists/AntiFa; we are now all Anarchists of a different persuasion?

When do we get to decide and define oursselves without "their" permission?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I already have. I am a Christian American Husband Father Conservative Patriot Constitutionalist LEO SOB. And I already have a symbol too.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I am the united States of America. I am the physical manifestation of the Founders' Principles of Rights, Representation and Rule of Law. I hold the Mandate of Liberty. 
I am the united States of America.

My emblem is the Flag, my symbol is the Spirit of Human Freedom. I exercise Free Enterprise and Free Commerce. 

How's that? YMMV Huzzah!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yo. Joe!

Nah really guys. if you went to sleep in 1980 and woke up now, you'd swear it was someplace else entirely.I am disgusted with government entirely, everything we elect is either corrupted or put in an unimportant corner, the media is the right arm of the Socialists, and in our lifetimes the government has given Syphilis to black men to study how they die and fed nuclear particles to orphans and conducted biological warfare tests on civilians, blown holes in the Van Allen belt and suppressed cures for diseases. do I hate America? no. I hate what they've done to her! since WW2 we've gone from beacon to crack ho. a somewhat mentally ill one at that!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

VoorTrekker said:


> I thought anarchy was social order in the absence of govern.


Anarchy, according to my dictionary is the complete absence of government, up in Portland, Oregon is a large group of anarchist that like to brake a lot of glass and just be a bunch of total azzes. Perhaps they are really useful idiots, but wherever they show up, I'm not going there because the skull cracked with a nightstick probably wouldn't be the anarchist but mine.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Portland is Anarchy central.
See what banner they fly and how they act. HINT:
White and blue would NEVER cover their faces until it's tear gas time.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Viking said:


> ...Anarchy, according to my dictionary is the complete absence of government, up in Portland, Oregon is a large group of anarchist that like to brake a lot of glass and just be a bunch of total azzes...


Kristalnach as "anarchy" is really disruptors, agitators committing crimes as part of political agitation. It has nothing to do with anarchy, since Portland is a communist city government.

Anarchists would encourage people to disregard laws and city ordinances as a form of protest, such as not paying and filing taxes, refusing to get a drivers license, FIJA advocating, etc.

Portlanders are disruptors and agitators against Western Civilization and common decency.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

And REAL Anarchists would NEVER wreck a mom "N" pop store. They are our base, our family, and friends. A Wal-Mart however...MIGHT just consider riot-glass and F**K STARBUCKS! It's like EVERYTHING the real movement stands against all rolled up into one big turd! Ever notice it's where these elite little snowflakes hang out? Ever see how their coffee is farmed and where?

P.S
We LOVE our cops! they keep us safe from the real criminals, but could you look over there a minute while we throw Sulfuric acid bombs on those ANTIFA guys pitching bricks at you? thanks. WHITE (A) has your back, presumably blue too.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Magus said:


> Yo. Joe!
> 
> Nah really guys. if you went to sleep in 1980 and woke up now, you'd swear it was someplace else entirely.I am disgusted with government entirely, everything we elect is either corrupted or put in an unimportant corner, the media is the right arm of the Socialists, and in our lifetimes the government has given Syphilis to black men to study how they die and fed nuclear particles to orphans and conducted biological warfare tests on civilians, blown holes in the Van Allen belt and suppressed cures for diseases. do I hate America? no. I hate what they've done to her! since WW2 we've gone from beacon to crack ho. a somewhat mentally ill one at that!


 I'm glad I didn't say this.  So I'll just agree. 
Just think we fight over these tyrants. 
Voting now is like wishing ,wish in one hand and spit in the other see which one progresses. Both are full of useless wasted time. :scratch


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> So anarchist classification is by color?


 Not at all some of the insane are white ass kissers too. No equal rights in this crowd of tyrants. Thanks goodness we still have a few minorities and whites who are on the right side of their nation.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Repeat after Me:
Media is my enemy.I am a Free Man/woman. my mind is not a garden, it does not need horse sh1t piled on at every opportunity.

Corporations steal and enslave and return very little to those it takes from.

It is nearly impossible to run a village, and we trust the same fools to run our lives?

If voting changed anything, it would be illegal.

Crap flavored machine-sh1t processed food is not good for me, even as a treat.

Growing gardens and doing for myself builds self-respect.

P.S
Yeah. it's a red (A) Some people still don't know the color code.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Just wait until Nov 7th and avoid the ones that stand outside and "scream at the sky''


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I thought only primitive man did something that stupid.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

scuse me the date for the "scream at the sky" is the 8th


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd rather pass out blotter acid to the whimpering snowflakes, wait a few minutes and tell them Hilliary herself is just over that cliff, handing out autographed tur..BOOKS, and admire the mayhem.


----------

